# Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel



## ThomasMuehlebach (23. August 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,767250


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*

wer für ein Actionspiel ne Komplettlösung brauch, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...^^

Der Screenshot mit der sinngemäßen Untertitelung "feuchtfröhlich gehts im Bordell zu..." sieht ja grauenhaft aus... Oo


----------



## derpole2 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*

servus!
hab das game durch und mir sind an einigen stellen fragen gekommen bezüglich alternativen lösungswegen. deshalb hab ich an euch eine frage zu einer bestimmten szene (vorsicht, spoiler!):
bei der mission wo ich leo vor henry retten musste wurd ich zuerst erwischt (hab den wäschekorb nicht gefunden) woraufhin leo sagte ich solle gehen damit henry ihn töten könne (er habe ja sowieso schon lang genug gelebt). ich dachte mir wtf, der darf doch hier nicht sterben, hab minimiert und dazu gegooglet. dort konnte ich lesen dass man leo tatsächlich retten konnte, wodurch mir erstmals klar wurde dass es in dem game alternative lösungswege gibt. gibts davon noch mehr über das spiel hinweg? und inwiefern ändert das die letzte mission (bei der mir der gerettete leo ordentlich die leviten gelesen hat bevors ans eingemachte ging)?

p.s.: so etwas könntet ihr in euren "komplettlösungen" vielleicht mal erwähnen oder nicht??  bei euch beschränken sich die hinweise auf banalitäten wie bringt alle um und folgt den anweisungen im spiel, was kommentare wie den gargamels absolut nachvollziehbar machen...


----------



## Slappy70 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> wer für ein Actionspiel ne Komplettlösung brauch, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...^^
> 
> Der Screenshot mit der sinngemäßen Untertitelung "feuchtfröhlich gehts im Bordell zu..." sieht ja grauenhaft aus... Oo



Cool, nur Profispieler hier. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lurelein (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*



Slappy70 schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wer für ein Actionspiel ne Komplettlösung brauch, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...^^
> ...


Das hat nix mit Profispieler zu tun. Das Game ist so linear und simpel da kann man nix falsch machen und findet immer zum Ziel, wird ja alles auf der Minimap angezeigt.


----------



## LordSaddler (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia 2: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So schaffen Sie das Action-Spiel*



derpole2 schrieb:


> servus!
> hab das game durch und mir sind an einigen stellen fragen gekommen bezüglich alternativen lösungswegen. deshalb hab ich an euch eine frage zu einer bestimmten szene (vorsicht, spoiler!):
> bei der mission wo ich leo vor henry retten musste wurd ich zuerst erwischt (hab den wäschekorb nicht gefunden) woraufhin leo sagte ich solle gehen damit henry ihn töten könne (er habe ja sowieso schon lang genug gelebt). ich dachte mir wtf, der darf doch hier nicht sterben, hab minimiert und dazu gegooglet. dort konnte ich lesen dass man leo tatsächlich retten konnte, wodurch mir erstmals klar wurde dass es in dem game alternative lösungswege gibt. gibts davon noch mehr über das spiel hinweg? und inwiefern ändert das die letzte mission (bei der mir der gerettete leo ordentlich die leviten gelesen hat bevors ans eingemachte ging)?
> 
> [...]


Also es gibt "alternative" Lösungswege, jedoch haben diese nur eine Auswirkung auf die *direkt* folgende Zwischensequenz.

*SPOILER!!!

*In der Mission mit Leo sind mir 3 aufgefallen, davon führen 2 zum Beenden der Mission, eine zum Tod.
1) Mit Leo entkommen.
2) Mit Leo entdeckt werden.
3) In der Dusche verstecken.

Ansonsten mit dem Verkaufen von allen Benzinmarken
1) Alle verkaufen.
2) Nur einen Teil verkaufen.

bzw beim Beschaffen
1) Ohne Alarm auszulösen.
2) Alarm auslösen.

Mission im Schlachthaus, wenn man wieder zu Henry fährt:
1) Vorher umziehen.
2) Verdreckt zu Henry fahren.

*SPOILER ENDE*


----------



## HOTBLACK (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

weiß jemand wie man das hud wegbekommt? wäre ja ganz praktisch für videos und screenshots.


----------



## LordSaddler (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*



HOTBLACK schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man das hud wegbekommt? wäre ja ganz praktisch für videos und screenshots.


Hier mal was von google: http://mafia-daily.net/m2trainer/

EDIT: Sehe gerade da steht was von Demo.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

wie übergebe ich bruno das geld. ich bin am zielpunkt aber nix passiert. was muss ich machen?


----------



## LordSaddler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Du gehst zu dem Zielpunkt, also in diese kleine Gasse und begibst dich dann zu der Tür (leuchtet bzw. blinkt) zu Bruno. Dann einfach "E" an der Tür, wie immer und eine Zwischensequenz beginnt.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

hab ich mehrmals probiert. die tür blinkt auch nicht. welche soll es denn sein. da sind mehrere. hab alle ausprobiert


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

ich glaub mein spiel ist defekt. oder ein programierfehler. es jetzt 4 mal gemacht. aber es passiert nix.


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Hast du gerade den 1. Teil des Geldes gesammelt? 
Falls ja, musst du vorher zu Joe - der hat nämlich die 2. Hälfte. Könnte erklären, wieso die Tür nicht gehighlighted (was für ein Wort   ) wird.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

nein hab beide hälften zusammen. hab joe zum arzt gebracht und dann bin ich losgefahren. aber da blinkt keine tür. hab die mission jetzt 6 mal neu gespielt.


----------



## LordSaddler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Hast du vllt in der Zeit schon etwas von dem Geld ausgegeben? Waffen, Tunig, Reperatur? Wenn ja, dann musst du nochmal ein bisschen Geld beschaffen.
Sonst kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären, warum es bei dir nicht funktioniert. Bist du sicher, dass du auch an der richtigen Stelle bist?
Ich glaube die Tür war "gräulich" und mit so einem Schlitz oben zum Durchschauen.

Hier ist ein Video von der Mission: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFYxNwGwrkg

Solltest aber nur bis 2:35 schauen, damit dir nichts verraten wird.

EDIT: An den Kommentaren erkennt man, dass auch andere das Problem haben, vielleicht doch ein Bug.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

ich brauche 55000. ja hab alles zusammen. auch die tür hab ich gesehen. ich glaub echt das es ein programierfehler ist. das nervt mich jetzt so langsam.


----------



## LordSaddler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Dann kannst du ja mal bei deinem Steam Rechtsklick auf Mafia II machen, falls du es für den PC hast und dann auf Properties -> Local Files -> Verify Integrity Of Game Cache, das prüft, ob dein Spiel vollständig ist, wenn nicht, werden fehlende Daten heruntergeladen.

Ansonsten vielleicht das ganze Kapitel nochmal neu starten.


Ich glaube Steam fragt dann auch, ob es deine Spielstände löschen soll, also Vorsicht und lesen.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

ich stelle fest das spiel ist bei mir genau da kaputt. hab extra noch nen laden überfallen um mehr geld zu haben. aber die tür blinkt nicht, hab mir das video angesehen. so ist es bei mir nicht.


----------



## himbeerfeld (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

ich hab nicht soviel ahnung von dem. wo soll ich klicken.


----------



## LordSaddler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Du öffnest dein Steam-Fenster und gehst dann auf die Übersicht wo alle deine Spiele aufgelistet sind. Und dort machst du dann Rechtsklick in der Zeile wo Mafia II steht. Dann wie oben.
Wenn du dein Steam auf Deutsch hast, heißt es eben Eigenschaften und nicht Properties.


----------



## himbeerfeld (19. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

das spiel ist defekt. ich hab das mal ausprobiert aber es läuft nicht. werd es noch mal deinstallieren und dann neu installieren. vieleicht läuft es dann. wenn nicht ist echt echt scheisse. da man es ja nicht umtauschen kann.


----------



## spike00 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*



himbeerfeld schrieb:


> das spiel ist defekt. ich hab das mal ausprobiert aber es läuft nicht. werd es noch mal deinstallieren und dann neu installieren. vieleicht läuft es dann. wenn nicht ist echt echt scheisse. da man es ja nicht umtauschen kann.


Das ist kein Bug das ist ein Feature..damit du ein zweites Spiel kaufen musst XD


----------



## himbeerfeld (19. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

das werd ich aber nicht machen. hab es neu installiert. fehler bleibt aber. also für mich das fazit das spiel ist scheisse. werd mir von der firma kein spiel mehr kaufen. weil man es ja leider nicht umgetauscht bekommt.


----------



## LordSaddler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

Ich denke das liegt eher weniger an dem Spiel (Neuinstallation bringt nichts), sondern an den Savegame(s).


----------



## simoeoeoeoeoe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*

stirbt der joe eigentlich wirklich oder schafft der des zu überleben


----------



## LordSaddler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Mafia-2-Lösung: Komplettlösung, Tipps & Tricks zum Gangster-Epos*



simoeoeoeoeoe schrieb:


> stirbt der joe eigentlich wirklich oder schafft der des zu überleben


Joe stirbt in Mafia II nicht, was genau aber am Ende passiert, kann man sich nur selber zusammen reimen. So ist das eben mit offenen Enden.


----------



## phil123456789lisa (5. August 2011)

hey.. ich habe mafia 2 auf der xbox360 und ich bin bei kapitel 14 ich soll joe retten aber wen ich bei dem cafe mona lisa ankomme kann ich die tür mit dder taste x nicht öffnen... kann mir da jemand vllt weiter helfen ?? wäre echt lieb danke 

p.l.


----------



## chmmatrix (2. April 2012)

kann die beiden letzten Kapitel nicht auf meiner PS3 spielen, da ich das Geld an Kredithai Bruno nicht überbringen kann - keine Möglichkeit die Tür zu öffnen oder anzuklopfen "kein Vierecksymbol" vor der Tür - bitte um Hilfe - Danke !!!


----------

